# [H] Lots of neat (oldschool) stuff, [W] metal daemons, trade



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey fellow Heretics !

Time to clean out the closet ... lots of things in there I won't ever need again, so they're good to go.
I always prefer to trade stuff for other items (see 'wants' list), but will also sell them of course. Will ship to anywhere in Europe, shipping details pending.

*Have:*


* - Space Marine Tactical Squad* - 2nd ed. metal models from 1996. Complete squad w. Sergeant, Flamer & Missile Launcher. These are unassembled, complete and still in their original packaging. Only the shrink wrap had been removed to check the set for completeness. 1996 GW product code 0456


* - Space Marine Terminators: Deathwing* - Metal models from 1993. Five Deathwing Terminators incl. Sergeant & Heavy Flamer. The package still bears the first edition _Imperial Eagle_ symbol. These are unassembled, complete and still in their original packaging. Only the shrink wrap had been removed to check the set for completeness. 1993 GW product code 0809


* - Chaos Space Marine Terminators* - Metal models from 1996. Five chaos Terminators w. Combi-Weapons, Reaper Autocannon, etc. These are unassembled, complete and still in their original packaging. Only the shrink wrap had been removed to check the set for completeness. The styrofoam inlay is slightly damaged. 1996 GW product code 0461



*Want:*

*- Mordian infantry* models, handful of lasgunners, preferably unpainted & unprimed.

*- Classic Eldar Guardians *, preferably unpainted


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Updated. Also, looking primarily for standard Mordians now.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Bumping this & updated the _'wants'_.

I'm practically giving away these boxes of miniatures, so please PM me with any trade offers.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Forge World stuff is gone. Selling the remaining three boxes of miniatures at 15,- Euros apiece (plus shipping) or still trading for basic metal Mordians or some few Daemonettes.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Each box now for 10,- Euro apiece, plus shipping. Won't get those Terminators this cheap elsewhere.

Would still trade for metal Mordian lasgunners, and now seeking classic eldar guardians as well.


----------

